# Wanted Down under on again!!!



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

just a heads up to any one who wants to watch it but wanted down under is on bbc1 this morning at 9.15 am 

i know you can watch it on the website as well they will probably have yesterdays on today


----------



## WHIPPERSNAPPER (Jan 1, 2008)

Baby75 said:


> just a heads up to any one who wants to watch it but wanted down under is on bbc1 this morning at 9.15 am
> 
> i know you can watch it on the website as well they will probably have yesterdays on today


do you know how to download it as im on early's all week and have no way of recording the programs. Would be great to be able to watch all the series?


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Good question!!! Also baby, what's the website called as i've not seen the programme yet!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Good question!!! Also baby, what's the website called as i've not seen the programme yet!


it should be repeated on bbciplayer heres the link BBC - BBC iPlayer - Home
here a little more info they are looking for more applicants i think any way there is an application for on this one 
BBCs Wanted down under program makes a return | Getting Down under

doesn't seem to be there on the bbc i player yet! ive read on another forum some one asking for it to be put on you tube so if i here it is ill let you know


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

so any body watch it yet! what did you think


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

No baby i missed it, did you see any mutant spiders?


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

hi every one having a good weekend i hop just found out you can watch this years episodes of wanted down under here TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

hi every one how is the weekend going!
wanted down under 
You can watch this years episodes on TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

TV catch up is not for non-residents. I have to live in the UK and have a valid tv licence 

But we do have temperatures of 30 degrees C so who needs the tv


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

kaz101 said:


> TV catch up is not for non-residents. I have to live in the UK and have a valid tv licence
> 
> But we do have temperatures of 30 degrees C so who needs the tv


Hi Kaz at least you can say I'm living the dream so don't need to watch it on less you want to of course and us poor sods are waiting to get there ! 
I missed it this morning and im so jealous its freezing here in Ireland today i cant wait for the sun


----------



## hungrytiger (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the headsup about that website. My wife and I enjoyed the last series, all but the last 10 minutes of every programme when they show the video tape of emotional blackmail from the in-laws


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

hungrytiger said:


> Thanks for the headsup about that website. My wife and I enjoyed the last series, all but the last 10 minutes of every programme when they show the video tape of emotional blackmail from the in-laws


Yea i know and they really lay it on this time two of the shows i seen they were really bad its nice to get a look at the different areas of Australia or newzealand im looking for ward to the one in Brisbane as thats were we are heading


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi that comment about emotional blackmail made me laugh ,i remember sitting in england and thinking the same thing glad my relatives werent like that


----------



## mumbokins (Jan 4, 2008)

good choice


----------



## scottishcelts (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi all, been watching them on bbc iplayer and they're fab - except as you say the last bits when the families speak their thoughts - i especially thought the police woman's one was very emotional!!!

Can't wait to see the one on Brisbane 

Although i still haven't seen any huntsmen jumping out at people from the sun visors in the cars!!!


----------



## Baby75 (Jul 18, 2007)

scottishcelts said:


> Hi all, been watching them on bbc iplayer and they're fab - except as you say the last bits when the families speak their thoughts - i especially thought the police woman's one was very emotional!!!
> 
> Can't wait to see the one on Brisbane
> 
> Although i still haven't seen any huntsmen jumping out at people from the sun visors in the cars!!!


you have to leave your car windows open over night for them to get in lol but hey good we haven't seen them although i doubt the camera crew are going to do close up of the spiders but if i remember correctly there was a show last season and a girl was terrified of the spiders and that and as far as i know they brought her to some were to see them some park or some thing !


----------

